# my collection - prepare for MANY photos!



## palatial (Apr 21, 2008)

So, I started buying MAC around mid-March '07. This is my collection after just over a year... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I can't believe I've managed to get this much, but at least I got a lot of it through sales on livejournal and saved some money there! Hey, as long as my CC bill is paid off at the end of the month, why not right? LOL!

Sorry some of the pictures are so bad, I was in a rush to take them!





Most of it fits in here...






I'm probably the only weirdo who does this, but I arrange e/s according to the way they're arranged on the site (if you click colour spectrum). Works really well!

TOP: Prussian, Moonflower, Swan Lake, Beautiful Iris, Deep Truth
MIDDLE: Soot, Indian Ink, Scene, Fig. 1, Silver Ring
BOTTOM: Whistle, Scene 1, Pen 'N' Pink, Trax, Playful
(missing: Blue Calm)






TOP: Retrospeck, Dazzlelight, Omega, Fab & Flashy, Sumptuous Olive
MIDDLE: Ricepaper, Gorgeous Gold, Going Bananas, Greensmoke, Springtime Skipper
BOTTOM: Humid, Bottle Green, Wondergrass, Waternymph, Big T
(missing: Swimming)






TOP: Black Tied, Handwritten, Quarry, Copperplate
MIDDLE: Corduroy, Satin Taupe, Twinks, Mulch, Naked Lunch
BOTTOM: Honesty, Shroom, Wedge, Woodwinked, Bisque
(missing: Vanilla, Patina)






(SO DUSTY...but if you have these too then you'll understand. I love mineralize e/s but such a mess!)
Mercurial, Quarry
Ether, Lovestone






pigment/glitter samples
I won't list these but if you want to know what one is, let me know. I'm missing a couple pigments and about six or seven glitters from this pic, oops!






The only full size pigments I own! I only buy samples because I never use them often enough, but these are pretty much the perfect colours for me, so I got them. I could use just these three colours for life and be happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gold Stroke, Your Ladyship, Sweet Sienna






Y&Kei palette, Heatherette Trio 1. Missing is my DressCamp palette...it's still in the mail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









L-R liners
eyes: Goldenaire, Earthline, Teddy, Smolder, Phone Number, Blue Yonder, Navy Stain, Bountiful Brown, Dipdown, Blacktrack (missing: Fascinating)
lips: Neutralzone, Pink Edge, Smoothberry, Dervish






L-R lipglass
Opal, Pinkarat, Venetian, Instant Gold, Pretty Plush, Prize Petal, Viva Glam VI SE, Underage, White Magic, Gadabout, Pinking Sheer, Sugar Trance
(missing: DressCamp She-Gold!!)






Slimshines:
Kissable, Funshine, Long Stem Rose, Pleasing
Lipgelées:
Cellopink, Dewy Jube, Moonstone, Lu-Be-Lu






I would love these more if they weren't in pots...
Warm Smile tendertone, Petting Pink TLC, Virtuous Violet






L-R lipstick
Soft Lust, Lustering, Angel, Vivacious, Utter Pervette, Syrup, Lollipop Lovin' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









L-R blush
Sweet William blushcreme, Cubic, Well Dressed, Fleurry, Out Of Bounds, Other Worldly, Don't Be Shy






L-R MSF's (flash kinda washed these out)
Glissade, Porcelain Pink, Northern Lights, Gold Spill, Petticoat






Misc. powders
Alpha Girl beauty powder, Pearl Sunshine Beauty Powder, Hush CCB, Hundred Degrees pearlizer (mini from Novel Twist)






Bases:
Beige-ing, Pink Couture, Fresh Cement, Rollickin', Girl Friendly, Stilife, Structural Brown, Base Light






L-R brushes
275SE, 219SE, 212SE, 168SE, 187SE, 187, 239, 217, 266, 194, 224






Misc. stuff
Fix+, Prep & Prime, Mineralize Satinfinish NC20, Brush Cleanser
Buttery/Blonde Taupe, Light MSF, Blot Film






I really can't fit anything else...!


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 21, 2008)

Awesome collection!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Apr 22, 2008)

Niiice collection!!!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Apr 22, 2008)

Very nice collection, thanks for taking the time to show us all your jewels.


----------



## rocking chick (Apr 22, 2008)

Wow.. That is a very nice collection


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 22, 2008)

very nice collection!!


----------



## SuSana (Apr 22, 2008)

Haha I thought I was the only one that organized my eyeshadows that way!


----------



## melliquor (Apr 22, 2008)

Nice collection!!!!! Love your case.


----------



## smellyocheese (Apr 22, 2008)

very nice collection! and a very cute case


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 22, 2008)

nice collection


----------



## macmistress (Apr 22, 2008)

WOW Awesome. I will build up slowly too. thnx for showing us I love it!


----------



## Ramona6 (Apr 22, 2008)

Wow that's a very nice collection you have. I love your traincase.


----------



## Winnie (Apr 22, 2008)

Love your collection, you have a bit of everything!


----------



## northerngirl (Apr 22, 2008)

Very impressive in one year! Another year and you'll be needing a much bigger traincase...


----------



## KittieSparkles (Apr 22, 2008)

Great collection! Your traincase is so cute.


----------



## Hilly (Apr 22, 2008)

Love it all! Where is your train case from?


----------



## pinkkitty08 (Apr 22, 2008)

nice collection!


----------



## makeba (Apr 22, 2008)

that is a lovely traincase. i love your collection! where did you get that traincase its so pretty


----------



## kaddy (Apr 22, 2008)

Awsome collection*jealous*


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Apr 22, 2008)

really nice collection


----------



## n_c (Apr 22, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 22, 2008)

i love your collection


----------



## duch3ss25 (Apr 22, 2008)

That's a very pretty traincase! Love your collection, you just reminded me of the Novel Twist brushes I bought but never played with. Thanks for showing us your collection!


----------



## palatial (Apr 22, 2008)

a few people have asked where i got my traincase from...it's a caboodles case from walmart! it was the biggest i could find, but they have a few different sizes and patterns too (also a plain black leather one if you prefer that). i am pretty sure mine was only $24, and it's very sturdy and locks as well! definitely worth it


----------



## *Star Violet* (Apr 23, 2008)

I was about to ask that aswell...I got the plain black one 4 yrs ago and I hate it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....Love your collection, nice colour choices


----------



## makeupNdesign (Apr 23, 2008)

Beautiful collection!


----------



## catz1ct (Apr 23, 2008)

Love all those different pink lipglasses I think I'm gonna start getting some.


----------



## frocher (Apr 23, 2008)

Nice collection!


----------



## winterwonder (Apr 24, 2008)

Oh I love the last picture, that's one full traincase!! =P


----------



## Eleanor (Apr 24, 2008)

Lovely collection and love your traincase!


----------



## MAC_mallory (Apr 25, 2008)

that is amazing. I'm super jealous of your collection..especially all the pigments.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Apr 25, 2008)

Wow , this is an awesome collection, I just started out and if i keep going at the rate I am now , I should have one like yours by this time next year


----------



## newagetomatoz (Apr 27, 2008)

Gorgeous collection!!!


----------



## Caramel_QT (Apr 28, 2008)

Lovely and organized - I love it!


----------



## macaholic2912 (Jun 8, 2008)

awesome collection!
how does the 187se compare to the regular 187?I dont know whether to buy a brush set that includes the 187 or just buy the full size one...is it worth it?


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 8, 2008)

Great collection!


----------



## User40 (Jun 9, 2008)

Lovely collection; I like!


----------



## TDoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice collection! You have some great stuff!


----------



## LM_MAC_MAVEN (Jun 9, 2008)

nice collection! love the train case


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 9, 2008)

i like ur collection, nice stuff!


----------



## entyce08 (Jun 10, 2008)

your traincase is adorable!!!!!


----------



## aeroSOUL (Jun 13, 2008)

very nice.
that's how i arrange my eye shadows as well.


----------



## chickenkebob (Jun 14, 2008)

I love your collection! plus, it's really compact and organized =)


----------

